# Word of the Day... Baps



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

Baps: chiefly British and Scots. A soft bread roll that is often dusted with flour and eaten for breakfast.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

We had baps and farls at the B&B.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

Love fresh baps with a slice of aged cheddar, butter, even strawberry cream cheese!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> We had baps and farls at the B&B.


Had to look up "farls", never heard of it before.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

I'd love to try baps; 
I don't know yet about farls.
I'll have to google that, and let you know my full order, later.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Later same day update:  I googled farls, and am still not sure ....

Please either go ahead, and order without me, or wait for me, till I don't know when.....
perhaps after I've finished my *baps,
and then become hungry again.    *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2021)

I'll have 10 baps and half a pound of butter please sir.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

@Ruthanne   Thanks for that! ^^


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

When Mrs. Pappy, entered the bakery on it's opening day, she asked for a baps and instead got a Paps.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

She must have been very bappy about that, and they lived bappily ever after.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 20, 2021)

You Englishters consume tons of baps a year.


----------

